# NEW Mini Power-pole



## East_Cape

http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/forums/showthread.php/new-powerpole-5782.html

5 years ago I asked John ( Owner ) to make a mini for skiffs like the G-man etc. and glad to see they have it on the way. The pump is all new and by far the quietest one I've heard. in fact you can't really hear it at all and the whole system including pump will weigh under 24lbs.
Now the pic shows the proto but the actual unit coming will be ported to weigh even less and have a cool finish on them not seen on the other units. glad PP choose to send the first round to East Cape as we've always been a driving force in the small skiff market. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Kevin, Linking to another forum that requires registration to see the images is not appropriate for the Shill Zone. Please post the entire content here.


----------



## East_Cape

I would if I knew how? ;D
Already told Jan that too...
Can you post the pics for me then?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Jan has made it very easy. Its been a while since we talked. Give me a call and I would be happy to walk you though some of the new features.


----------



## skinny_water




----------



## tom_in_orl

I would like to see it on a micro like the Gladesmen.    

What length is it?


----------



## Gramps

I believe it is 4' Tom.

From Fishtrapper on the ECC forum:



> Just got a new prototype Power Pole installed on my boat today and want to fill you in on my first impression.
> 
> I originally had the Wang anchor installed in my boat because I thought the full size power pole was just to big for the type of fishing I mostly do. Most of the time I fish it is in less than a foot of water, so I felt a six foot pole would be overkill, and I was also a little afraid I would hit the top of the six foot power pole with my push pole while poling the boat (now i do not think that would really be an issue but it was just my thought at the time).
> 
> Well I have been using the Wang for about a year now and there are positives of the Wang system and some negatives with it. One of the problems I thought I was avoiding by getting the Wang ended up being a problem I had with the Wang, while spinning the boat when the Wang anchor pole was up I would sometimes hit the pole with my push pole making a nice loud noise. Another problem I had was deploying the Wang quickly when I needed to. I would have to take my eyes off of the fish in order to take the Wang pole out of the rope/bungee cord that was holding it up to deploy it.
> 
> When I got a look at the prototype Power Pole I thought man that thing is BAD A$$. The new prototype is the perfect size Power Pole for the water depth that I fish in most of the time. The overall height of the unit is also perfect and should not get in the way while I am poling the boat at all. With the Power Pole deployment could not be any easier, all I have to do is push a button on a remote hanging around my neck (does not get much easier or quicker than that). This will allow me to keep an eye on the fish I am trying to cast to instead of trying to manually deploy an anchor.
> 
> As far as the new Power Pole unit itself it is very quiet and deploys faster than I thought it would. After I get a chance to put it to the test on the flats I will fill everyone in on its performance.
> 
> I attached a couple of quick pictures I took this afternoon, hopefully I will get some more pictures of it in action soon with some fish in the pictures.


and from ECC on the ECC Forum:



> In a few weeks they will have the final version done and price is gonna be on par with the 6' model as the work going into the 4' is actually more and the pump also costs more too..
> But, if your wanting a fast & quiet system and one that's killer looking, well, this is it. We asked John the owner 5yrs ago for this and glad to see come into production.
> 
> Also glad to see power-pole sent us the proto-type as I truly feel we support this market as a whole .
> The production model coming out will be ported and have some cool finishes to it.


----------



## East_Cape

> I would like to see it on a micro like the Gladesmen.
> 
> What length is it?


I'll be having one on my G-man when the tooling/changes are done to the G-man...


----------



## brew1891

> I'll be having one on my G-man when the tooling/changes are done to the G-man...


Ok I can't let this one slide...what are the changes?


----------



## East_Cape

"Coming Soon" is all I'll say ;D


----------



## iMacattack

Capt. Benny Blanco's Gladesman at Shallow Water Customs being rigged. I don't remember the exact size, but I believe it was shorter than 4'. It's my understanding that is was a custom job for Benny... I don't have the complete story but the idea has been out there for a while.


----------



## East_Cape

YEP..Same one and I knew about that too but it was just a proto-type like this one is...
The cool thing is it's gonna actually come to market and thanks for posting that pic of it on a Gladesmen...
5yrs ago we saw the blue prints/CAD drawing for it and years later here it comes but lighter, ported, and I was told anodized ( sp ).
so yeah it's still NEW news to me and others...


----------



## brew1891

> "Coming Soon" is all I'll say  ;D


Tease!


----------



## shallowminded

anything on price yet???


----------



## Guest

> anything on price yet???


Same as the 6' I believe.


----------



## Lil_Tate

if its the same as the 6 why not just get the 6'er then?


----------



## matthew

Damn looks cool .... i want one for my gheenoe!!!


----------



## skinnywater3

> if its the same as the 6 why not just get the 6'er then?


This one is faster and wayyyy quieter


----------



## East_Cape

Here's another picture showing the NEW
Mini

Big thanks go out to John @ Power-Pole for making this dream of ours a reality...


----------



## firecat1981

page not found


----------

